# Router



## Vic Wilson (Jan 25, 2009)

I was routering the edge of a 3/4 X 6" piece of oak with a 1/4" roman ogee bit & it was splintering to the point that I had to trim the wood. I did have it at full cut. Should I cut it in small stages?

Vic


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Edge chipping*



Vic Wilson said:


> I was routering the edge of a 3/4 X 6" piece of oak with a 1/4" roman ogee bit & it was splintering to the point that I had to trim the wood. I did have it at full cut. Should I cut it in small stages?
> 
> Vic


 I assume you are using a carbide bit. Check the grain and try to cut with the grain as much as possible. Make very shallow cuts and hope that will help.


----------



## Ross72 (Jan 1, 2009)

HI Vic and welcome to the forum. Were you trying to remove all the material in one pass? If so, make several passes, removing a small amount of wood in each pass. This shoould cut down or elimanate the splintering. Also, check the bit, make sure it doesn't have any nicks or damage and that it is sharp. A dull bit can cause alo of headaches.

Ross


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Vic and welcome to the forums.


----------

